# Goodbye for now!



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi, 

I am saying Goodbye for probably the next three weeks. 8) 

Van is waiting on the drive almost fully packed, and tomorrow afternoon we are on the ferry from Ijmuiden to Newcastle. Then we will ramble through Scotland.

Thanks for the many hints I got here!

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Safe driving.

Kill a few midges for me.

Dave


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Safe travelling Boff, enjoy your vacation.
Malc


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Safe and happy journey Boff and look forward to your return with pix and stuff.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Hi Boff I am originally from near Lockerbie and went to school there, i'm sure you will enjoy Scotland and be made very welcome, we are going early Aug up to Moffat to buy the delicious toffee they sell at Blacklocks shop if you visit there try some, Moffat is also a nice little town and I used to go boating in the park as a child, we will look forward to your reports when you get back


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Boff
You will enjoy Scotland whichever part you are going to. Have a nice trip.

Steve


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Enjoy your trip Boff and hope all goes well for you and the sun shines.
G


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

*Back from Scotland!*

Hi,

yes, we are back! Unfortunately, because we enjoyed it very much and would have liked to stay much longer. If only there weren't our employers... :wink:

We have killed a lot of midges, but I am sure enough have survived for the rest of you. After a fierce attack from them at Glen Affric we opted for an orderly retreat towards the coast. Nevertheless it took us three more days to kill the remaining b******s in our van.

All in all w had a very good time in Scotland and we will surely return. Even the weather was nice most of the time. Only three things were a bit less than amusing:

1. The midges. No further comment needed. In addition certain areas were teeming with ticks.

2. The strange attitude some UK citizens showed towards their countryside: For instance at Loch Rannoch we found a splendid place for two nights "in the wild" on the North shore. East of us there was a family with a big tent, west of us a couple with a motorhome and a sailing boat, and a bit further west another couple with a tent. The other motorhome couple did it as we did, the only thing they left behind was their tyre tracks. However the family with the tent left a huge pile of garbage behind when they left, and the couple with the tent even a burning camp fire! Which I extinguished, don't ask me how... I would not have been astonished had they been fellow German countrymen, but all of them had UK number plates.

3. The guy in the 4x4 who was driving in opposite direction to us, completely unaware of the width of his vehicle, driving far too much on his right side of the lane, and smashing our right rear view mirror with his. Then he drove off. I hope that his mirror was at least as much damaged as ours... :twisted:

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi, Gerhard,

Sorry those few things spoilt your holiday, even if it was only a little. By and large, 4 X 4s are a scourge, and the majority are driven by people who have no idea. It bugs me when I'm in a 'grumpy old man' mood. I'm thinking of getting sharp pointy bits fitted to the ends of my handlebars when I'm cycling. If they get too close to me and have to cut me up (AGAIN!!!! :evil: ), it'll be a case of sccrrraaaatttccchhhh - "whoops, oh dear, sorry".

Oh, and I won't say what I called some scumbag who dropped his McDonalds milk shake carton out of his window whilst waiting at the traffic lights. Good job he was going the opposite way :? 

Gerald


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Oh dear Boff
Sorry to hear that you experienced the best of British.....
We are not all like that I promise, maybe next time you come over someone can organise a meet / get together that you would be able to attend and meet up with a few folks from here.....

Hope it didn't spoil your holiday to much

Keith

Gerald, not all 4x4 drivers are like that, in fact most are not......... You must be unlucky, both of you...


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

kands said:


> Gerald, not all 4x4 drivers are like that, in fact most are not......... You must be unlucky, both of you...


I understand that, but here in the wilds of inner London, they are the Chelsea tractors. We have a lot of BMW and Porsche 4X4s (ok, we're in a _nicer_ area of East London), and a few Shoguns and X-Trails. It's the Beamer that rules around here. But they're almost all driven too fast and too carelessly by people who wouldn't know a bit of off-road if it fell on their heads.

I, of course, accept that I can't tar all 4X4 drivers with the same brush - it's just the slightly skewed perspective in this area.

Gerald


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Apology accepted Gerald from a country 4x4 driving lad :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Glad you are back safe and sound and had, on balance, a good holiday. I would have been more surprised if you had said you saw some campers depart and left the area spotless. Another British eceentricity appears to be emptying the ashtray in the road while you are waiting at the traffic lights. These people should not be fined but made to clear up town litter wearing pink overalls with "I am a Prat" in big letters on the back. When they have collected a ton of litter they can go back home.

Bad news about the wing mirror - I think they cost a few bob.

Not a lot has happened since you have been away but Juliepoolie is unfortunately in hospital which is very upsetting.

Hope to see some pics when you get the time.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi all,

don't worry, none of these events spoiled our holiday! 8) We had a great time and even the female two-third majority, who originally wanted to go again to Norway next summer, is now reconsidering... :wink: 

We had been warned about the midges, we just did not expect them to be so agressive and attack in such vast numbers. Next time we will test the remaining brands of insect repellants, after four of them had completely failed this time. 

I have already had my share of more serious accidents, so I do not bother too much about the smashed mirror. As long as a reasonable amount of money can fix it it is not too bad. This morning I bought the replacement mirror, and it was around 140 Euros. I cannot even exclude the possibility that the 4x4 (Here in Holland we call them "P.C. Hoofd-tractors", after Amsterdam's most posh shopping mile, the P.C. Hoofdstraat :wink: ) was a rental car driven by a foreign tourist not familiar with a RHD and/or driving on the left side. It happened close to the tourist town Pitlochry, and I had already noticed quite a few relatively insecure drivers before it made Bang.

The bad behaviour of some tent tourists still bothers me most, as I am afraid this will be blamed yet again on us motorhomers. 

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------

